
Show HN: Clone all of your GitHub repos at once - jsnider3
https://github.com/jsnider3/CloneGits
======
jsnider3
This was just a quick tool I made so that I could setup my stuff on a new
computer quickly. Hopefully someone else finds it useful.

~~~
archimedespi
It's nice! I'm setting up a new Linux install on my workstation, and I found
this really useful.

~~~
jsnider3
Thanks, that is literally the situation this was made for.

------
glenda
This looks nice, but I typically use something like this:

    
    
        curl https://api.github.com/users/[username]/repos | jq .[].clone_url | xargs -n 1 git clone
    

Only works for public repos though.

~~~
jsnider3
That's clever and is the first time I encountered jq, so thanks for
introducing me to something new.

Personally, I prefer python solutions to shell solutions, since its easier to
maintain / add features.

------
jsnider3
Anyone have suggestions for other features I could add?

~~~
c17r
2 I can think of:

    
    
      * work with orgs 
      * pull if clone already exists

~~~
jsnider3
If you give me a couple minutes I'll add a git pull option.

Getting a user's organization repos is something I will also add to the queue.

Edit: We now run a git pull in repos by default and it can be disabled with a
"\--nopull" argument.

